# Likes and reps



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Simple one mods, are likes replacing reps. If person make a good comment should we be liking or adding reps

Cheers:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The reps seem to have dropped since the like system was introduced IMO


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Reps man, only joking cheers


----------

